# Sanajärjestyksen kääntäminen



## Gavril

***Moderator note: thread split from here.***

Kiitos, DrWatson.

_



			Tai ehkä hän lähti klo 17.30 hän lähti.
		
Click to expand...

_
Luulin, että kun lauseke "klo 17.30" topikaalisoidaan, sen voi siirtää lauseen alkuun.

Olen nähnyt siirrettävän objektilauseke tällä tavalla painotuksen vuoksi: esim. _Ajan bemaria _-> *Bemaria *_minä ajan!_


----------



## altazure

_"Bemaria minä ajan!_"

Tällainen käännetty sanajärjestys tuo lauseeseen sävyn, että joku korjaa toisen väärän tiedon tai käsityksen:

A: "Minä ajan Volvoa ja B ajaa Ladaa"
B: "_Bemaria_ minä ajan!"

Siten on myös teoriassa mahdollista sanoa:

A: "Pekka lähti klo 15."
B: "_Klo 17:30_ hän lähti!"

Mutta käytännössä näin ei sanota: "Kello seitsemäntoista kolmekymmentä" on todella pitkä lauseke, ja tällaisten raskaiden elementtien paikkaa lauseessa ei ole tapana muuttaa.

Seuraava sen sijaan on hyvinkin mahdollinen keskustelu:

A: "Pekka lähti kolmelta."
B: "_Viideltä_ hän lähti!"


----------



## Gavril

altazure said:


> _"Bemaria minä ajan!_"
> 
> Tällainen käännetty sanajärjestys tuo lauseeseen sävyn, että joku korjaa toisen väärän tiedon tai käsityksen:
> 
> A: "Minä ajan Volvoa ja B ajaa Ladaa"
> B: "_Bemaria_ minä ajan!"



Entä jos joku korjaa itsensä? Sopiiko esim.,

"Pekka lähti kotoa puoli viideltä ... eiku viideltä hän lähti."

Tai mitä jos joku epäilee sitä, jonka on juuri sanonut? -- 

"Pekka lähti kotoa puoli viideltä ... tai ehkä viideltä hän lähti."


----------



## altazure

> "Pekka lähti kotoa puoli viideltä ... eiku viideltä hän lähti."
> 
> "Pekka lähti kotoa puoli viideltä ... tai ehkä viideltä hän lähti."



Jälkimmäinen virke ei toimi, sillä kun elementti siirretään painotuksen takia alkuun, tulee tunne varmasta tiedosta. Tämä varmuus on ristiriidassa epäröinnin kanssa.


Edit: On kuitenkin mahdollista sanoa "Pekka lähti kotoa puoli viideltä ... tai ehkä viideltä." Tällöinkin ajatus on kuitenkin "... tai ehkä (hän lähti) viideltä."


----------

